
Scientist Suspended for Presentation That Argued There Is No Sexism in Physics - Paul_S
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a38jjz/head-cern-scientist-suspended-for-presentation-that-argued-there-is-no-sexism-in-physics
======
Paul_S
The removed slides are here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_NyUhOZ8erdqU2AGZJZtNfFeA9...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_NyUhOZ8erdqU2AGZJZtNfFeA91Kefj/view)

------
derpderderpderp
Look I read the slides.

His argument is basically look at the citation data-there are systemic gaps
between men and women. Then some interpretation yields his claim that women
aren't discriminated against. Is this an ironclad argument? No I don't think
so. Does it have tinges of right wing paranoia? Yes. If I was a woman in
physics would I be eager to collaborate with him? Probably not. Do I agree
with him? Basically not all. As a dude in stem I can totally see why women
wouldn't want to be surrounded by socially awkward dude-bros and how the
dynamic could be discriminatory in a variety of ways.

I just don't really see anything here that merits him being removed from a
research community.... It seems a like a massive infringement of academic
freedom to decide that the mere act of questioning commonly accepted beliefs
about gender and science merit dismissal. This is just a cynical CYA move by
CERN to deflect bad press.

Edit: he definitely is a bit of a right wing paranoiac though-just fyi.

------
nabla9
At least Damore put in some effort. Strumia slides end with right-wing
conspiracy theory tone.

